# Advice on business cards wanted



## Farwood (Mar 14, 2010)

I will be donating my services at a local charity event at the end of the month and I realized now would be a good time to re-do my business cards.

I am having some trouble making my final selection and would like some honest feed back on what you would think if a Licensed Massage Therapist handed you XY or Z as their business card. 

Option A: Lotus Flowers
Option B: Green Floral
Option C: Photo

Ideally the card would be professional, calming, and eye catching. What was your initial reaction and given my desired intent which would you chose?


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Of the three choices provided, the "photo" looks more professional, IMO.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Great networking opp. Are you giving free massages ? 
Since you have to capture your potential clients attention instantaneously I vote for the photo. The picture tells me what you offer.

Have you ever read the book Gorilla Marketing ? Very helpful.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Farwood (Mar 14, 2010)

Thank you both. I'm not big on photo business cards but I realize that it isn't just about my personal taste!

Pelenaka- Yes I will be offering chair massages in exchange for donations to the charity. It should be a lot of fun.
I didn't even think about brushing up on my networking skills prior to the even so thank you for mentioning Gorilla Marketing. I will check to see if my local library has it and locate my own copy of Endless Referrals for a refresher.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Your welcome & good luck. Pack your self a goody bag.
I'm not familiar with the book Endless Referrals I'll have to check it out. 

Good luck !


----------



## Ifistav (Mar 26, 2010)

well, since you'll be giving them out to people who are getting their free massage, that means they already know what you're doing, no? I like the second one, it's very relaxing, the way a massage should be.

Good luck!

Ifi


----------



## sharplady (May 20, 2011)

The photo gets my vote. People often keep business cards for years as reference and that one shows at a glance what you are advertising. Just because they pick up your card today does not mean that they will remember where they got it tomorrow or next week when they find it. You also are going to be handing these out at other places also so keep that in mind. 

The other two selections do look relaxing and inviting but IMO would be better suited for someone who is advertising a business that has something to so with flowers. 

A lot of the time the key to good advertising is to leave no doubt as to what you are selling. 

Good Luck!


----------



## sharplady (May 20, 2011)

Here is a copy of my business card for your viewing pleasure! 

http://http://s1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd375/mdsharp1/


There is no doubt in anyone's mind who sees this card what my business is about.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

I would go with the second one personally. The photo looks like it's off a cereal box - to generic. There are tons of options out there for buisness cards on the internet, don't just limit yourself to those if you think you'd find something else you'd like better.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

I only have one suggestion. I'm laughing already just thinking about it. 

A guy gave me a business card recently. It was for massage, and had a wave crashing on it. Okay, I love the ocean, but a huge, frothy, tubular wave does not conjure up ideas of serenity.

And his little slogan/caption-dealie at the bottom said (I kid you not) "Wait till I get my hands on you!"

1) Please spell things on your cards correctly. Some of us out there have issues with bad editing (till is something you put money in at a store!)

2) Don't use a slogan that sounds like a threat! *rofl*

I kept the card. I actually show it to people who also have a "WHAT, is this serious?!" reaction, and it makes me laugh just thinking about it. I'm sure this is not the reaction he was going for!


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh, wait. That's two suggestions. *lol*


----------



## equinecpa (Mar 21, 2011)

I like the one with the photo too. If I pulled that card out of my bag I'd know instantly what it was for, any of the others I'd have to read it.


----------

